# Spelling/Grammar Errors



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2006)

Unlike Standard Bug Reporting Guidelines... you may post all Spelling/Grammar issues in this thread.

Post Away!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 18, 2006)

This one does not make any sense: 

http://www.macosx.com/stuff/index.html



> Offline Promotion
> While the cost of online promotion through grass roots efforts are practically free, going the offline right does involve some overhead costs.




*Scott: Fixed*


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 23, 2006)

I just submitted a question to the free tech support and noticed under the subcategory in selecting specific hardware - - -

Hard Drive is missing. 

While it is minor, it is am important piece.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 19, 2007)

In the "Get Stuff" section, on the "Printed Material" site, you wrote:

_Get Business Cards and hand them out at a user group meeting. Have some handy when folks are asking you questions or * you overhead people *asking questions at a computer store._

I think you meant _ overheard_, but you never know...


----------



## Ferdinand (May 24, 2007)

Another one in the "Get Stuff" section.
In the "T-Shirt - Ladies Style" section, underneath the heading "A Few Things to Note Before Ordering", you wrote this:



			
				T-Shirts Section said:
			
		

> The shirt images above or mock-ups.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 10, 2007)

Another one:
In the FAQ section, under the "Site Promotion" heading, you wrote:



			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> Can I *like* to your site?


----------

